
Create a list for Spotify's saved songs - tolgahanuzun
https://gist.github.com/tolgahanuzun/77de32bbc105d696d5f08c2428217da9
======
tolgahanuzun
In Spotify, I wrote a tiny python script to add my favorite songs to a list.
You can create your own list by taking your own app and oauth information.

